# Series that are worth reading to the end



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I was looking for some help at the bookstore the other day, and found an employee in the sci-fi/fantasy section, helping a mom look for Book 5 in the George R.R. Martin _Song of Ice and Fire_ series for her son. It was clear that the employee was not familiar with the series, so I stepped in and informed them that the next book is not out yet (has been on hold for 3 years with no anticipated pub date), sending the mom home to a very disappointed kid, I'm sure. 

That got me to thinking: we invest a lot of time into a new series, and it is a huge disappointment (and even a waste of time) if the quality deteriorates over time. I've read several that started out really well, but then by the end, I'm wondering why I made myself finish the last book. Wouldn't it be nice to know, before starting that 3 or 10 book series, that it's complete, or it will be worth finishing?

Here are my recs on series that are complete (at least, no major unfinished business involving major characters) and were worth reading to the end: (not necessarily sci-fi or fantasy)








Triology









These can be purchased as a bundle of 3 for Kindle. I think there might be more forthcoming, but


Spoiler



there is a satisfying break after the 3rd book


.








I can only vouch for the original 3, have not read the others yet.









2 books

Please add your recommendations, as I am always looking for good long series that I can really get into!

N


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My all-time favorite series is the 5-book "Amber" series by Roger Zelazny. The 2nd 5-book "Amber" series (centers on the son of the 1st series' main character) is also high on my list. Unfortunately, none are available on Kindle, but there is an omnibus DTB version available with all 10 books.



My second favorite series is Terry Pratchett's "Discworld", all of which is on Kindle. There are about 3 dozen books so far. It starts with:











Within the whole of the series, my favorite sub-series is the "City Watch" story arc, which as a group compete strongly with the first "Amber" series as my favorite. It starts with:


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I've got a couple I can add

Ann McCaferty - Crystal Singer


Yip another Ann McCaferty - Freedom's Landing (can't get a link made )

I guess this one doesn't need to be listed, I'm sure everyone already knows LOL. Though I'm assumptioning on the last book since everyone before was good! (I just got it but haven't had a chance to start it yet).



Forgot to add:

Mercedes Lackey's Valdemar series, didn't read one that I didn't enjoy in the whole series, and there are a lot of them!

theresam


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

Dark Tower series, my number 1 favorite series. 7 books, with book #3 my favorite of those



Also, 
  

  (book 2 not on Kindle yet for both of these)


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I whole-heartedly agree with the Amber series and Crystal Singer recommendations.

I'd add the Glen Cook Garrett, P.I. series, Brust's Vlad series, the Preston/Child Agent Pendergast series, and of course, Jim Butcher's Harry Dresden series.

Mike


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

The trilogy about Empress Joesphine sounds pretty good...  I may have to consider purchasing.  Sure wish it were bundled.

I have to second the suggestion that all of you try the Preston/Childs series about Special Agent Pendergast.  This series of books is my all time favorite -- and DH's as well.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Definitely agree on Crystal Singer, Silent in the Grave, and Butcher's Dresden Files. Unfortunately, at the moment I can't agree on the Outlander series because I found myself stuck on the second book & so irritated with it that I couldn't get back to reading it.

I loved J.V. Jones' Book of Words series in paperback (The Baker's Boy, A Man Betrayed, Master and Fool). It **looks** like the three are bundled for the Kindle, but the publisher looks odd, so I'm not linking it yet. Downloaded a sample to see if there's anything to indicate it's not a legit copy.

Edit: copy appears legit, formatting in the sample looks remarkably good. Or maybe that's because I just slogged through a book that was pulled once for formatting already and they really need to do so again!

The Book of Words (J.V. Jones)









Great deal, three hefty books bundled into one file for under $8!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> I can't agree on the Outlander series


I couldn't get into them either, but there are plenty of series out there for all tastes.

I'll add Rex Stout's Nero Wolfe series. It may be my favorite series of all time. I'm currently going through them starting with the first book (I'm now on book 5). Not Kindlized yet.

Mike


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Chloista said:


> I have to second the suggestion that all of you try the Preston/Childs series about Special Agent Pendergast.


I wish the first two were on the Kindle. I believe that all of them from the third one forward are available, though.

Mike


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Robyn Carr's VIRGIN RIVER series, J. D. Robb's IN DEATH series, Julia Spencer-Fleming's Clare Ferguson series.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I have just finished the latest book in the Outlander Series, and loved the series, but different people have different tates.

I also highly recommend the Silent in the Grave Ones. I originally got the first one free, and then ended up purchasing the last 2, because I enjoyed the first one so much.

Also, The Red Cross of Gold series. So far, there are 14, and accordingin the Brendan Carroll, one of our own here on KB, the 14th should be out this week.











Also, this 2 volume set by another one of our authors, Jeff Hepple, is very good, especially if you like historical fiction and mystery.


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

jmiked said:


> I wish the first two were on the Kindle. I believe that all of them from the third one forward are available, though.
> 
> Mike


Yes, it bothers me as well that Relic and Reliquary are not yet on Kindle. Perhaps we should start clicking them. However, for readers new to the series, they can easily start with the terrific "Cabinet of Curiosities" which is Pendergast's first really starring role in the series -- that was the book I started with prior to knowing about Relic and Reliquary. I think Preston and Childs were feeling their way with the character of Pendergast in those first two books -- but they are terrific books, esp. as they deal a lot with the police officer, D'Agosta (Pendergast's sidekick in several of the later books).

For those interested, here are the titles of the Pendergast books in order of reading the series:

Relic (not on Kindle)
Reliquary (not on Kindle)
Cabinet of Curiosities
Still Life With Crows
Brimstone
Dance of Death
The Book of the Dead
The Wheel of Darkness
Cemetery Dance

A new one is in the works (working title is "Fever Dream"), but probably won't be out for a year or so.

These books have hints of mysticism, the paranormal, science, and mind induced time travel. Pendergast is an engaging character -- a cross between Sherlock Holmes and Spock (of Star Trek) in my opinion. He has the appearance of an undertaker in terms of his pallor, but he has wit, charm and elegance. He is a great character. The supporting characters are superb as well -- some creepy, some loyal, some friendly -- and an evil brother, to boot!

Anyway, if interested, wikipedia has an entry about the character on its site which will provide more info.

The authors of the series are Douglas Preston and Lincoln Childs.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Ohh thanks guys, forgot about the Pendergast series love them.   and yea me some I missed!! - Umm that didn't come out right LOL I mean I still have some to look forward to reading.

LOL Victoria, I bet you got stuck in the same area i did. I think I through the book a couple of times but once I got past the first half and not wanting to throw the book I enjoyed them.  And it happened to me twice   I hadn't realized I read the first 3 before (it had been several years and I picked up the books forgetting I had read them) until I got stuck in that same book and remembered it irritated me before and took a while to get through the first half LOL.    But again not every book is for everyone or there wouldn't be soo many different kinds!      Too many good books soo little time  

And thanks to this thread I now have a few more series to add to my list and here I was trying to be good and finish up any series before starting a new one.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

bkworm8it said:


> LOL Victoria, I bet you got stuck in the same area i did. I think I through the book a couple of times but once I got past the first half and not wanting to throw the book I enjoyed them. And it happened to me twice  I hadn't realized I read the first 3 before (it had been several years and I picked up the books forgetting I had read them) until I got stuck in that same book and remembered it irritated me before and took a while to get through the first half LOL.  But again not every book is for everyone or there wouldn't be soo many different kinds!


Probably did. I was just so exasperated with the way it started (vs. where the first book ended), and then so bored once we finally get back where we left off, I would have thrown the book across the room if it hadn't been on my Kindle. 

Another favorite is Sharon Shinn's Archangel series, but grrr......only the last two books are on Kindle. Honest to Christmas trees, when are publishers going to get a clue?!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Honest to Christmas trees, when are publishers going to get a clue?!


I sure hope it doesn't take them as long as it took to sort out music formats, DRM & distribution issues.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> This 2 volume set by another one of our authors, Jeff Hepple, is very good, especially if you like historical fiction and mystery.


I went to Amazon to take a look at this one, but with the first book being $2.99 and the 2nd being 99 cents, I wasn't willing to take the chance. Is this a normal pricing strategy? It seems counterintuitive to me. Don't you want to keep the first book cheap to get the impulse buys... and then up the price after you've got someone hooked?

I don't mean to imply that $2.99 is too expensive for a good book, it's just more than I'm generally willing to pay for an unknown.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

911jason said:


> I went to Amazon to take a look at this one, but with the first book being $2.99 and the 2nd being 99 cents, I wasn't willing to take the chance. Is this a normal pricing strategy? It seems counterintuitive to me. Don't you want to keep the first book cheap to get the impulse buys... and then up the price after you've got someone hooked?
> 
> I don't mean to imply that $2.99 is too expensive for a good book, it's just more than I'm generally willing to pay for an unknown.


Hm, I didn't realize that. I got my copies quite a while ago when Jeff first published them and was giving them away free. My advice would be to download the sample and see what you think before buying. I loved them, but realize that not everyone has the same tastes in books.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Virginia Lanier -- Bloodhound Series. Good from the start to the very last book (which she completed while ill and in her nineties I believe.) This is a mystery series, well worth a read. It's been on my list of absolute favorites for years and years. I don't know if they will ever be on kindle.

Here's a link to the author page at Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Virginia-Lanier/e/B000APEI44/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_pop_1


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I'll add Rex Stout's Nero Wolfe series. It may be my favorite series of all time. I'm currently going through them starting with the first book (I'm now on book 5). Not Kindlized yet.
> 
> Mike


Love these. I never get tired of reading Nero Wolfe. My books are so old, I'm almost afraid to open them. I've got The Mother Hunt on my desk right now. Both covers are gone.



tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Also, this 2 volume set by another one of our authors, Jeff Hepple, is very good, especially if you like historical fiction and mystery.


Highly recommend Jeff's Treasure of La Malinche Vols. 1&2 also. #2 is even better than #1.



911jason said:


> I went to Amazon to take a look at this one, but with the first book being $2.99 and the 2nd being 99 cents, I wasn't willing to take the chance. Is this a normal pricing strategy? It seems counterintuitive to me. Don't you want to keep the first book cheap to get the impulse buys... and then up the price after you've got someone hooked?


I'll ask Jeff about the pricing.



> I don't mean to imply that $2.99 is too expensive for a good book, it's just more than I'm generally willing to pay for an unknown.


Jeff has been around KB for a long time, although he's buried himself in writing two new books and hasn't been here much lately. I can understand why you feel he is an unknown author, but many of us "old-timers" here know him and admire his work.

I'll let you know about the pricing.

Has anyone mentioned the Stephanie Plum series? There are 15 out now and I still love them. #10 wasn't quite as good as the others, and I haven't read #15 because the price is still too high. I was lucky enough to get "Three Plums in One" containing the first three books for $9.99. Looks like it's no longer available for kindle and you'll have to purchase the books one at a time.


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

A few comments on some series mentioned above.  1)  Treasure of la Manche was NOT my favorite at all.  I posted a fairly negative review at Amazon, and I did read both long books complete.  Didn't like it.  2)  Preston and Douglas-  I've loved every book since Relic (the first).  Not really much in the way of serial/character development, but interesting novels.  3)  I'd add the Dirk Pitt novels by clive Cussler, as a thoroughly entertaining series.  Also, David Baldacci has a recent series using the same characters (The Camel club)  Stone Cold, and the Camel Club are two of them.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Great recommendations!  (I knew my KB friends would come through!  )  I will definitely be taking a look at some of these!

N


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

911jason said:


> I went to Amazon to take a look at this one, but with the first book being $2.99 and the 2nd being 99 cents, I wasn't willing to take the chance. Is this a normal pricing strategy? It seems counterintuitive to me. Don't you want to keep the first book cheap to get the impulse buys... and then up the price after you've got someone hooked?
> 
> I don't mean to imply that $2.99 is too expensive for a good book, it's just more than I'm generally willing to pay for an unknown.


Pricing the first book low and raising the price of the second struck me as dishonest so I did the opposite. However, as a compromise, I have reduced the price of the first volume to $0.99 and left the second volume at $0.99. Volume 1 will not be available until the price change is approved by Amazon.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

FYI Gone For a Soldier is now $3.99.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

sem said:


> FYI Gone For a Soldier is now $3.99.


Now there's a good book!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

sem said:


> FYI Gone For a Soldier is now $3.99.


I lowered _Gone For a Soldier_ to $0.99 today when I lowered Volume One of _The Treasure of La Malinche_. Amazon has a review process that removes the book until the change is approved so as of right now, both books are unavailable.

Thanks to everyone for their interest and kind words.


----------



## Bluejarzen (Jan 19, 2009)

I second the Amber series, Dark Tower (my all-time fav, thankee sai), Dresden (it's not finished yet so is that cheating?), and as much as I ADORED the Relic when it came out... I didn't quite dig on the rest of that series. If you do then I am glad to hear that Agent Pendergast has some good company, it just didn't draw me in. I will say that I used to look forward to new Preston and Childs books. Their standalone novels were like my 'summer blockbusters' of books every year.

Some series I didn't see mentioned (and if they were, cut me a break, I'm a child of divorce):
James Clavell's "Asian Saga". Most are available on the Kindle, except the first book "Shogun". Because that makes sense. Luckily the publishers were merciful enough to at least provide the second book (chronologically) in the series: "Tai-Pan". Much to their chagrin, Tai-Pan provides an excellent starting point and none of the remaining novels really reference "Shogun" so heavily that you'd need to read it. All you miss out in Shogun is a great story.

Tai-Pan, because you deserve it.


















The Farseer and Liveship Trader series by Robin Hobb. Some of the best fantasy I've had the pleasure of reading. She put out a sequel to the original Farseer trilogy called "The Tawny Man Trilogy" and reading it felt like visiting old friends. Its worth your time.

The first two books combined at a nice discounted price!


















Ian Fleming's James Bond novels. An entirely different animal from the majority of the films. These books are lean and gritty, much like their protagonist. Fleming's style (known as the 'Fleming Sweep) is compelling and the pacing will have you whipping through these novels at a breakneck pace. $9.99 a book is tad expensive, but I'd recommend _at least_ giving 'Casino Royale' a spin. If you like them check out 'Devil May Care', a Bond book by another author writing as Fleming. Not without its flaws but I LOVED it.

Fleming. Ian Fleming.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

How about Mike Hicks In Her Name (Omnibus) and his newly released prequel, or Dennis Batchelder's Soul Identity followed by Soul Intent.  I don't think anyone has mentioned those.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Has anyone mentioned the Stephanie Plum series? There are 15 out now and I still love them. #10 wasn't quite as good as the others, and I haven't read #15 because the price is still too high. I was lucky enough to get "Three Plums in One" containing the first three books for $9.99. Looks like it's no longer available for kindle and you'll have to purchase the books one at a time.


Two things to note about the Stephanie Plum series--it's not complete at this point (there's *at least* one more book under contract, which won't be available until at least next summer), and there's a fair amount of disagreement over the the perceived quality of the last three to five books written. I was fine up until Fourteen, but Fifteen ticked me off so badly I was still ranting about it a few months later. (Oh wait, yeah, I still am!)  Reviews for the last three books keep getting uglier. I mention it because frankly buying 15 Kindle books adds up price-wise, and that doesn't include the four "between the numbers" books she's also written about Stephanie.

Gertie's right about the first 9 though, not a whole lot of disagreement among fans about the early books! Each book is technically standalone, with the characters and a few subplots continuing forward.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Two things to note about the Stephanie Plum series--it's not complete at this point (there's *at least* one more book under contract, which won't be available until at least next summer), and there's a fair amount of disagreement over the the perceived quality of the last three to five books written. I was fine up until Fourteen, but Fifteen ticked me off so badly I was still ranting about it a few months later. (Oh wait, yeah, I still am!)  Reviews for the last three books keep getting uglier. I mention it because frankly buying 15 Kindle books adds up price-wise, and that doesn't include the four "between the numbers" books she's also written about Stephanie.


Haven't read #15 yet because of the price, but I will read it and will probably continue the series. I just started the series over last week and I'm loving it even more. Maybe it comes from being a Jersey girl.

I haven't read any of the "between" books and probably won't.

Gertie's right about the first 9 though, not a whole lot of disagreement among fans about the early books! Each book is technically standalone, with the characters and a few subplots continuing forward.
[/quote]


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> How about Mike Hicks In Her Name (Omnibus) and his newly released prequel, or Dennis Batchelder's Soul Identity followed by Soul Intent. I don't think anyone has mentioned those.


Well, I for one did not mention the "Soul" books, because after finishing _Soul Identiy_ I had no desire to read any more of it.  Which just goes to show how subjective any of these lists are (except mine, of course  ).


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Another series which is in some ways similar to the Evanovich one is Sue Grafton's ABC books (A is for Alibi, B is for... etc., currently available up to S or T, I think). Both series feature young "tough chick" female protagonists. Grafton's books have neither the laugh-out-loud factor nor the romance that Evanovich's do, but they're decent mysteries, and you can't help liking her detective Kinsey Millhone.

Another light reading one is by Diane Mott Davidson; a series of mysteries solved by a single-mom caterer from Colorado. (These books also include recipes, about half a dozen per book, supposedly from the main character's catering business -- and they're actually good!) Each title is a pun on food; to see the order check out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diane_Mott_Davidson

For both of these, each one is a standalone book but the private lives of the main characters change over time, so reading them in order makes more sense.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Pricing the first book low and raising the price of the second struck me as dishonest so I did the opposite. However, as a compromise, I have reduced the price of the first volume to $0.99 and left the second volume at $0.99. Volume 1 will not be available until the price change is approved by Amazon.


Thanks Jeff, that was nice of you to do... as for that pricing strategy being dishonest, I really don't think so. Honestly, it's just much easier to one-click on a book I'm not sure about when it's under a buck. Once I know I like the author, then I'm much more comfortable spending more for follow-up novels.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Pricing the first book low and raising the price of the second struck me as dishonest so I did the opposite. However, as a compromise, I have reduced the price of the first volume to $0.99 and left the second volume at $0.99. Volume 1 will not be available until the price change is approved by Amazon.


Jeff, it is so good to see you back. You have been greatly missed!!!!!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

911jason said:


> ... as for that pricing strategy being dishonest, I really don't think so.


Nor do I now, but I've aged a year since then. 

My favorite series which is, unfortunately not available for the Kindle:

 

EDITED TO ADD: Thank you, Teresa. I missed you too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff, I'd buy those two in a hearbeat if they were available!  Loved 'em....

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Another series which is in some ways similar to the Evanovich one is Sue Grafton's ABC books (A is for Alibi, B is for... etc., currently available up to S or T, I think). Both series feature young "tough chick" female protagonists. Grafton's books have neither the laugh-out-loud factor nor the romance that Evanovich's do, but they're decent mysteries, and you can't help liking her detective Kinsey Millhone.


I don't think I've read every single one of these but I have read many of them, including the latest T is for Trepass which I nicknamed T is for Tedious. I could barely plow through it.

I think this is one of the reasons I don't like series (with the notable exceptions of Harry Potter and Nancy Drew). The stories eventually get tired and predictable. I much prefer to read authors who I enjoy who write different books every time, but write in their characteristic voice. Examples of such authors would be Anita Shreve, Ann Tyler, Susan Isaacs, and John Grisham.

L


----------



## Batgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Jeff said:


> My favorite series which is, unfortunately not available for the Kindle:


Actually, The Winds of War IS available for Kindle now - $9.99. War and Rememberance still is not kindleized, however.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm with Leslie on the Grafton series. I think I stopped trying somewhere around "P"....talk about having to work to read.

Here's another cute series that I have read all the way to the end (and it is complete):

Vicky Bliss series by Elizabeth Peters. A lot of people didn't like the last book in the series (written some 10 years after the rest of them) but I thought it held up. Maybe it wasn't the best in the series and relied a bit too much on "habits" of the characters for laughs, but it gave a good conclusion and was a nice last visit with old friends.



The full series listing can be found at stopyourekillingme if you want to know the entire order. They are worth a read, as is Elizabeth Peters other series starring Amelia Peabody!!!!

Maria


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Batgirl said:


> Actually, The Winds of War IS available for Kindle now - $9.99. War and Rememberance still is not kindleized, however.


Thanks so much for that info. Here's the link for those interested.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The Sue Grafton series was okay, but not something I would ever reread.  As a matter of fact, I skip all the descriptions of her long distance driving.  How many pages of nothing to see along the side of the road can one stand?

I quit reading them a while ago and gave away all of my copies.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

One of our local authors, Al Past, series "Distant Cousin" is very good.  He just released the 4th installment and I have already asked him about a 5th.  lol


----------



## Chloista (Jun 27, 2009)

I love "Winds of War" and "War & Remembrance."  Terrific books!  Just finished reading DT versions back in February (months before I broke down and bought my beloved Kindle).

Strong recommendation for both books!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Hmmm...  I've only made it up to M in the Grafton series, I think...  I'll be prepared for them to take a nosedive.  Sorry to hear that they don't hold up.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I don't think I've read every single one of these but I have read many of them, including the latest T is for Trepass which I nicknamed T is for Tedious. I could barely plow through it.


I've read all the Sue Grafton books, and I'd tend to agree. They have gotten much less interesting as each volume has been released.

I haven't found that to be true of Marcia Muller's Sharon McCone series, though. But maybe that is just me. The McCone character has changed quite a bit as the series has progressed.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Hmmm... I've only made it up to M in the Grafton series, I think... I'll be prepared for them to take a nosedive. Sorry to hear that they don't hold up.


I got bored at J or K, I think. Or maybe sooner.

Glad to read abut _Winds of War_. Now I just have to wait for it to come down in price...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I got bored at J or K, I think. Or maybe sooner.
> 
> Glad to read abut _Winds of War_. Now I just have to wait for it to come down in price...
> 
> Betsy


Your post reminded me to click on Price Drop. Once again, it wouldn't track a k book. Anyone have a better program to track prices?


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Hmmm... I've only made it up to M in the Grafton series, I think... I'll be prepared for them to take a nosedive. Sorry to hear that they don't hold up.


Same with me. M was my last read and although I liked Kinsey, I've found that there are just too many new authors to read rather than sticking with one author for 26 books. To read the rest would feel more like a bit of a grind than a joy.

Debra


----------



## fishcube (Sep 9, 2009)

So, what is your favorite book series?  any great long series of books?  I just read the 4th book in the Vampire Academy series, and look forward to the 5th and 6th version when they get released. 

I am looking for another long series.  I may try the Southern Vampire series.  Any other suggestions?


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

NogDog said:


> My all-time favorite series is the 5-book "Amber" series by Roger Zelazny. The 2nd 5-book "Amber" series (centers on the son of the 1st series' main character) is also high on my list. Unfortunately, none are available on Kindle, but there is an omnibus DTB version available with all 10 books.


My copy just arrived from Amazon today. I am very excited to start reading it, DTB and all. Thanks, KB friends!

N


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

See this current thread: Series that are worth reading to the end.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> My copy just arrived from Amazon today. I am very excited to start reading it, DTB and all. Thanks, KB friends!
> 
> N


I hope you enjoy it as much as I do. I've been reading the first series pretty much annually since late '70s (much as many others do with LotR).


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Jim Butcher's Dresden Files series
Laura Anne Gilman's The Retrievers series


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

Probably the most "life changing" for me was Mary Stewart's Arthurian Trilogy (plus One):  The Crystal Cave; The Hollow Hills; The Last Enchantment (The Wicked Days). Unfortunately none are currently available for Kindle.

In terms of "life changing", I believe these books were the reason I became a medievalist...that and the castle we tempra painted on a bulletin board in my 3rd grade classroom.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

MUST read:

John Levitt - Dog Days, New Tricks and Unleashed. WOOT!



Another fabulous one (so far, not sure where it is going):

Ilona Andrews - Magic Bites, Magic Burns and Magic something. I'm not sure of the order...

Maria


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Well, I for one did not mention the "Soul" books, because after finishing _Soul Identiy_ I had no desire to read any more of it.  Which just goes to show how subjective any of these lists are (except mine, of course  ).


I actually didn't even finish the first one AND I bought the other two ! I will try again butI am not hopeful...

Patrisha


----------



## madrye (Jan 8, 2009)

I stopped enjoying Dean Kootz a long time ago but someone turned me on to his Odd Thomas series and I'm hooked. The third book in the series was a bit of hard read but the other 3 are great. Here's a preview of the first book and a link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B000T8F50S/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=133140011&s=digital-text

Once in a very great while, an author does everything right-as Koontz has in this marvelous novel. Odd Thomas, who narrates, is odd indeed: only 20, he works contentedly as a fry cook in a small fictional California town, despite a talent for writing. The reason for his lack of ambition? A much rarer talent: Odd sees and converses with ghosts, the lingering dead who have yet to pass on, a secret he has kept from nearly everyone but his girlfriend, an eccentric author friend and the local police chief, whom he occasionally helps solve terrible crimes. Odd also has the ability to see bodachs, malevolent spirits that feast on pain and whose presence signifies a likelihood of imminent violence. The proximity of bodachs to a weird-looking stranger in town, whom Odd dubs "Fungus Man," alerts Odd that trouble is brewing; breaking into Fungus Man's house, Odd discovers not only hundreds of bodachs but a shrine to serial killers that helps him deduce that somehow Fungus Man will wreak widespread havoc very soon-so Odd is caught in a classic race against time to deter catastrophe. As with Koontz's best novels, this one features electrifying tension and suspense, plus a few walloping surprises. But Koontz fans know that the author has recently added humor to his arsenal of effects, and this thriller also stands out for its brilliant tightrope walk between the amusing and the macabre; one of the dead with whom Odd interacts frequently, for instance, is Elvis, still pining for his long-dead mother, Gladys. Above all, the story, like most great stories, runs on character-and here Koontz has created a hero whose honest, humble voice will resonate with many. In some recent books, Koontz has tended to overwrite, but not here: the narrative is as simple and clear as a newborn's gaze. This is Koontz working at his pinnacle, providing terrific entertainment that deals seriously with some of the deepest themes of human existence: the nature of evil, the grip of fate and the power of love.
Copyright 2003 Reed Business Information, Inc.

From School Library Journal
Adult/High School-Odd Thomas is just that. He works as a fry cook in the fictional California town of Pico Mundo. Should he ever leave that position, he sees a future in selling tires or shoes. What he lacks in ambition, he makes up for with a special gift. He communes with and sees the dead, some of whom enlist his help in avenging their deaths from foul play. His gift is a secret from everyone except his beautiful girlfriend and the Chief of Police, who never questions Odd's tips, advice, or presence at a murder scene. The man sees "bodachs" as well, small, evil creatures, fluid in shape, that feed upon horrific acts of carnage. He is horrified to see hordes of them gathering in his town. He spots a weird looking stranger in whom the bodachs appear very interested, nicknames him Fungus Man, and rightly assumes that he is involved in the impending disaster. Breaking into the man's house, Odd finds a mysterious black room, a shrine to serial killers, and a page from a calendar that tells him the date of the planned event. Now it's a race against time to foil the plot. The rapid pace, eerie circumstances, and bizarre characters will keep readers turning pages. Just when the suspense is almost unbearable, Koontz exhibits his wry sense of humor to break the tension. The last chapters are so powerful and heartrending that they should be read several times.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

A few series books I loved start to finish is:
Iris Johansen's Eve Duncan series, first book is The Face of Deception. 
Lee Child: Jack Reacher series; first book is  Killing Floor 
PC & Kristen Cast: House of Night series; first book is Marked
All the books are at least $6.00 or more but they are great books. 
Happy Reading!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

candygirl said:


> A few series books I loved start to finish is:
> Iris Johansen's Eve Duncan series, first book is The Face of Deception.
> *Lee Child: Jack Reacher series; first book is Killing Floor *
> PC & Kristen Cast: House of Night series; first book is Marked
> ...


Couldn't agree more with the suggestion of Lee Child... as people are probably tired of hearing me post about! =)


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

I loved Kim Harrison's The Hollows Series.  I couldn't put them down and when I finished one book I had to one click to get the next and start reading it immediately!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

jmiked said:


> I've read all the Sue Grafton books, and I'd tend to agree. They have gotten much less interesting as each volume has been released.
> 
> I haven't found that to be true of Marcia Muller's Sharon McCone series, though. But maybe that is just me. The McCone character has changed quite a bit as the series has progressed.
> 
> Mike


I still have Grafton as one of my "buy on day of release" authors, but they have gotten more predictable through the years. This morning I found the new Sharon McCone, "Locked In", and will start reading it this afternoon - it sounds like a completely different take on the series. I also love Marcia Muller's husband, Bill Pronzini, and his Nameless Detective series, they have never disappointed me and there must be 30+ of them.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

A couple of series that I have enjoyed reading are the Cedar Cove series by Debbie Macomber and the Drake Sisters by Christine Feehan.  The Cedar Cove series is about small town living and currently there are 9 books in the series, they are written in order by street numbers and I have found them to be very entertaining.  I don't know how many more books she is planning for this series but I look forward to reading many more.  Ms Macomber has written several series and they have all kept my attention, she is currently on my list of must read authors.  The Drake Sisters series is about the lives of 7 sisters from a long line of 7 sisters and is a paranormal series.  I enjoyed these books so much that even though I was trying to just download them as I was reading them but decided to go ahead and get them all so I didn't have to wait even a moments time between each book.  Ms Feehan has other series but I have not downloaded any of them at this time but she is also on my list of authors to keep track of.  

I don't think that anyone has mentioned Nora Roberts but she also writes books in series that are not romance novels, her Circle of the Gods series was very good and I could hardly wait for each book to be released.  I have read several series of hers and have not been disappointed.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Forgot to mention Lois McMaster Bujold's Miles Vorkosigan series.  I've read and loved every book in the series, it may be my all time favorite series.  I hear there is another book coming out next year, which makes me very happy.

I'm hoping to find the time to start re-reading them soon.


----------

